# Electric Mojo guitars



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this company? Wanting to order a Wampler Tumnus deluxe and I see they have stock.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ha. I guess I should always check the "Dealer Emporium" first. Didn't realize they were a GC sponsor. Guess they must be all right.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, EM has fantastic service, fast shipping (usually next day) and great return policy. One of my all time favourite dealers.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I've bought several things from them this year. A++++


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Superb. 

Make sure you let Charles know you're a member here.


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

Charles is amazing. Every time I order I get it the next day...not bad for free shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've dealt with them a couple of times and they have been great.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Superb.
> 
> Make sure you let Charles know you're a member here.


Is there a monetary incentive to do that or is it more just for their stats?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Probably depends on the item but I've never been disappointed, although i have bought quite a few things from him over the years.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Charles is excellent to deal with, I've bought a few things off of him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Is there a monetary incentive to do that or is it more just for their stats?


You will get a discount (or at least we used to) - his dealer thread should have that info.

I too have bought from charles via the forum and he was great to deal with.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve had a great experience with them when I bought my SoloDallas Storm.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

jdto said:


> I’ve had a great experience with them when I bought my SoloDallas Storm.


OMG isn't that thing amazing?

Ive had mine for about a year and I love it. I don't even understand what it it doing but it sounds great.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I have bought a few things from ElectricMojo. Charles is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> OMG isn't that thing amazing?
> 
> Ive had mine for about a year and I love it. I don't even understand what it it doing but it sounds great.


I was just checking that Solodallas storm out. What guitars and amps are you using it with?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

zdogma said:


> OMG isn't that thing amazing?
> 
> Ive had mine for about a year and I love it. I don't even understand what it it doing but it sounds great.


I love it


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I was just checking that Solodallas storm out. What guitars and amps are you using it with?


I use mine with all of my guitars and amps, both modellers and my Marshall Mini Jubilee. I also used it with my Traynor YBA-1 Mod1, Traynor YGL1 and Vox AC4C1-12 with great results. All those amps are gone now (unfortunately), but the pedal worked well with all of them. It can add a bit of life and sparkle to your tone or, if you set it up for it, it can really boost things up quite a bit. As @zdogma said, I’m not quite sure how it does it, but I like what it does.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I was just checking that Solodallas storm out. What guitars and amps are you using it with?


Yeah, I use it with my Dr Z Route 66 and Matchless C-30. Guitars are a Suhr strat and a Gibson historic R7. Works really well with both. It compresses (I think, sort of), boosts (if you want) and adds a bit of brightness and upper mid. It doesn't compress nearly as much as a typical compressor, and has no obvious effect on the attack, so it wouldn't really work for chicken picking or anything like that. 

Apparently the circuit is a "compander" (compressor/expander) with a limiter.

In the simplest terms, it makes the amp feel and sound like it is cranked up without increasing the volume (but you can boost the volume if you want)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, I use it with my Dr Z Route 66 and Matchless C-30. Guitars are a Suhr strat and a Gibson historic R7. Works really well with both. It compresses (I think, sort of), boosts (if you want) and adds a bit of brightness and upper mid. It doesn't compress nearly as much as a typical compressor, and has no obvious effect on the attack, so it wouldn't really work for chicken picking or anything like that.
> 
> Apparently the circuit is a "compander" (compressor/expander) with a limiter.
> 
> In the simplest terms, it makes the amp feel and sound like it is cranked up without increasing the volume (but you can boost the volume if you want)


I was all set to order the Wampler Tumnus but what I heard on youtube with this Solodallas storm has me intrigued. Which one do you's both have the preamp boost and compressor or the schaffer replica preamp and boost. Not sure what the difference is. Will have to look more in to it.
Looks like the Solodallas storm replica schaffer is about $100 more. The description on Electric mojo says the same thing about both of them


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> I was all set to order the Wampler Tumnus but what I heard on youtube with this Solodallas storm has me intrigued. Which one do you's both have the preamp boost and compressor or the schaffer replica preamp and boost. Not sure what the difference is. Will have to look more in to it.
> Looks like the Solodallas storm replica schaffer is about $100 more. The description on Electric mojo says the same thing about both of them


Almost party time here, but my understanding is the circuits are similar, but the Schaffer Replica has a stronger boost (12v power) while the Storm has an extra “snap” adjustment. 

Here’s their explanation of the difference:
STORM or SCHAFFER REPLICA CLASSIC?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well happy new year to me. I just ordered the Wampler Tumnus deluxe and the Ego compressor. I'll have to read more about the storm and schaffer replica. I'd still like another drive of some kind. I like having 2, 1 for mild clean\dirt and another for higher gain. I just ordered the Tumnus for now for something to use. If I like it I'll add another OD.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, EM has fantastic service, fast shipping (usually next day) and great return policy. One of my all time favourite dealers.


Another big +1!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Well happy new year to me. I just ordered the Wampler Tumnus deluxe and the Ego compressor. I'll have to read more about the storm and schaffer replica. I'd still like another drive of some kind. I like having 2, 1 for mild clean\dirt and another for higher gain. I just ordered the Tumnus for now for something to use. If I like it I'll add another OD.


Fulltone OCD for whatever you need. It will also add a level boost if you set the volume higher. My experience is that the other fulltone drives don't do that (but they still sound great).


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Charles is awesome. I have only bought a pedal of EM so far, but he was great to deal with and it shipped very quickly.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Idiot UPS drivers. Unless you're sitting right at the door watching I guess you don't get your package. They're too stupid to ring the bell or knock on the door. With a car in the driveway you think they'd no someone was home. Well guess I don't get my stuff till tomorrow now.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Idiot UPS drivers. Unless you're sitting right at the door watching I guess you don't get your package. They're too stupid to ring the bell or knock on the door. With a car in the driveway you think they'd no someone was home. Well guess I don't get my stuff till tomorrow now.


It's not a lack intelligence on the driver's part. They have crazy quotas and deadlines and will usually not even bother with ringing or knocking on the door to waste time. They will sometimes fill out the notice before they even leave the truck. Training and corporate standards are more to blame than the drivers.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

jdto said:


> It's not a lack intelligence on the driver's part....


I agree, but I sure feel for Guitarman2 - I _hate_ missing the delivery person. Not only because I want my stuff right now, but the massive hassle of driving downtown to pick it up the next day.

But the pressure the drivers are under is definitely a factor.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Moot said:


> I agree, but I sure feel for Guitarman2 - I _hate_ missing the delivery person. Not only because I want my stuff right now, but the massive hassle of driving downtown to pick it up the next day.
> 
> But the pressure the drivers are under is definitely a factor.


I agree; missing the delivery really sucks. I always try to leave a notice for them to knock/ring. I also don't accept the "pick up at the depot" notice and make them redeliver whenever possible. After all, we pay for delivery, not a "pick up somewhere else" notice. It used to be at the depot, but now there's a UPS Store relatively close to where I live, so it's not so bad.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> I agree; missing the delivery really sucks. I always try to leave a notice for them to knock/ring. I also don't accept the "pick up at the depot" notice and make them redeliver whenever possible. After all, we pay for delivery, not a "pick up somewhere else" notice. It used to be at the depot, but now there's a UPS Store relatively close to where I live, so it's not so bad.


Yeah the UPS store isn't all that far from me either.. About 3 or 4 km away. Not like the Fedex which is almost in the next town. Had to pick up there a couple times.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> It's not a lack intelligence on the driver's part. They have crazy quotas and deadlines and will usually not even bother with ringing or knocking on the door to waste time. They will sometimes fill out the notice before they even leave the truck. Training and corporate standards are more to blame than the drivers.


When my guitar was delivered he came right up to the door with. I happened to be in the family room that faces the door and saw him coming. Today I'm in my office. Had everything silent, no stereo, etc so that I could hear him. The office isn't that far away from the front door but I can't see the front door so I missed him. 
When my Martins were delivered it was summer and I had the front door wide open and listening for them. I don't care what pressure they are under they are delivery guys and should be delivering. I'm under pressure at work to but I don't cut corners.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> When my guitar was delivered he came right up to the door with. I happened to be in the family room that faces the door and saw him coming. Today I'm in my office. Had everything silent, no stereo, etc so that I could hear him. The office isn't that far away from the front door but I can't see the front door so I missed him.
> When my Martins were delivered it was summer and I had the front door wide open and listening for them. I don't care what pressure they are under they are delivery guys and should be delivering. I'm under pressure at work to but I don't cut corners.


I didn't say it was right, but it's a deeper issue than the guys being "idiots" or "stupid". Their corporate culture sucks donkey and it ends up reflected in the attitudes of the lowest employees on the scale.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jdto said:


> I didn't say it was right, but it's a deeper issue than the guys being "idiots" or "stupid". Their corporate culture sucks donkey and it ends up reflected in the attitudes of the lowest employees on the scale.


Glad I wasn't paying brokerage fees on this. Would kinda suck to get dinged for additional fees and have to pick it up.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

guitarman2 said:


> Glad I wasn't paying brokerage fees on this. Would kinda suck to get dinged for additional fees and have to pick it up.


I hear you. It's like a double kick in the nuts.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

well the pedals got to the UPS store before they closed so I was able to pick them up today at least.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Budda said:


> You will get a discount (or at least we used to) - his dealer thread should have that info.
> 
> I too have bought from charles via the forum and he was great to deal with.


Is this discount still working??? I bought a lot of stuff from Charles in 2017, and he is great to deal with!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KoskineN said:


> Is this discount still working??? I bought a lot of stuff from Charles in 2017, and he is great to deal with!


No idea, gotta ask him. I barely buy gear now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

KoskineN said:


> Is this discount still working??? I bought a lot of stuff from Charles in 2017, and he is great to deal with!


I got a 10% discount from him but I'm not sure if it was because I'm a forum member or because I ordered 3 items from him (2 pedals and a power supply) I know he said he could discount if I ordered all the items at the same time as it saves him on shipping. So thats most likely the reason. It made each pedal about about $25 cheaper than I could have ordered from Cosmo.


----------

